# Bailey's Baby Sister - FINALLY!



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

After being "honorary Maltese" members of SM for three years, Bailey and I are FINALLY getting a Maltese of our own! :chili: I posted this thread yesterday to announce the upcoming arrival of our newest little addition: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...lated/134602-help-my-mommys-up-something.html 

Now I would love to "introduce" you all to Bailey's little sister. She comes home TONIGHT but in the meantime, I wanted to tell you all about her and share some pictures! So...our new addition is coming from...

Carina of CloudClan Maltese!!! 

I met Carina a couple of years ago at Pat's puppy party and have been a HUGE fan of her and her dogs since then! She is AMAZING and is just spectacular with her dogs...and I really could not have asked for a better breeder to get my baby from! :chili: I am really so blessed to be able to get a puppy from Carina and feel sooo lucky that she is letting me have one from this beautiful litter! 

My little one's mommy is Carina's Ch. MaltAngel Cascading Starlight "Cadie" and her daddy is Stacy's GCH Million Dollar Question of Marquess "Andrew". :wub: Many of you have watched this litter grow up through FB pictures and may recognize my little one as "Pink Girl." She turned 12 weeks old this week and is finally ready to come home with us! 

And now for some pictures...


This is my little Pink girl with one of her sisters at around 5 weeks old:









I went to visit the litter when they were about 8 weeks old. Here I am holding Pink girl and Purple girl. Please excuse my crazy hair and focus only on the cute puppies!









Carina posted this picture of three of the babies at 9 weeks old, so some of you may have seen this one before. My baby is the one on the right. 









At 10 weeks...









Last weekend, I got to visit the puppies again. They were a few days short of 12 weeks old at that point. Here's my little girl on that day: 

























My little girl and I. Can't wait to bring you home tonight, little one!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

She is adorable. Congratulations. Thanks for the pics. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG!!!!!! She is SO perfect!!!! she is Obi's half sister  I love her <3. Carina is such a wonderful breeder and I am so happy that you and Bailey will have a brand new family member. I'm on cloud9 just seeing the pics of you with pinkie . Have you picked a name yet?!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh my i am speechless she is just simply beautiful :wub: :wub: :wub:

Cannot wait to see more pictures of this little beauty i bet you are so excited i know i am and she isnt even mind :HistericalSmileyk maybe im a little jealous too :w00t:!!!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh she is adorable beyond words. Well, all three puppies are. Simply gorgeous! You must be over the moon happy.

Andrew and Cadie simply had to produce a litter of remarkable beauties. I don't know how I missed Carina's post, but it comes as a complete surprise to me.

*Congratulations!*


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, Nida!!! She is absolutely gorgeous! I'm so happy you are finally bringing home your little one. You will make such a great Maltese mommy and Bailey will love her! She is so adorable, she looks like a little pixie! I'm in love!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nida.........she is gorgeous, precious!! :tender: What a beautiful face she has. I am excited for you and can't wait to see more pics of her and Bailey together. :chili::chili:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

She is scrumptious, Nida! So adorable and perfect! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! She is just beyond adorable!!! :wub: I can't wait to see pictures of her at home with her mommy and brother!! I'm super excited for you!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

YAY!!!!! Fantastic!! I am so excited for you, Nida!! Little pink girl is going to be spoiled rotten, I just know it. I know that you have wanted a girl maltese for a while now. I remember how at Pat's party you wanted to hold all of them. Can't wait to find out what her name will be. I shouldn't have kept guessing withing Carina's pup's litter after you mentiond that ity bitty was too small. In any case, I am so happy for you. Congrats!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness, she is so flippin cute!!! Does she have a name? Maltese have to be the cutest breed in the world :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I am sooo happy you are getting one of these puppies! I think she will be well worth the wait! She is darling and i can't wait to hear how she gets along with big bro!!

Sylie, I don't think Carina made a post about this litter on SM but I could be wrong. It was a 'first' for both of us - my first time sending fresh chilled semen and her first time doing artificial insemination so we were both very excited that it resulted in a litter of 4 puppies!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

What a beautiful little girl. Congrats on getting such a sweetie. Looking forward to her name.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

YAY! I can't wait to watch her grow up! Have you picked out a name yet?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Love, love, love the photos, Nida. Especially that last one with you and her. I couldn't wait for you to share them. I've been through your puppy search with you for some time (I guess I can vicariously enjoy finding a little girl puppy:chili::chili and I know you couldn't have done any better than getting a Cloud Clan pup. To really know how your puppy was raised and loved and the planning that went into the litter all is such a huge credit to Carina and Stacy. You're so very lucky getting her and they are so lucky having you as a parent for little Pink girl. Your little girl is beyond precious. Now I can't wait to see her and see how Bailey is with her. This will be so much fun...for all of us. :chili::chili: I know you can't wait for tonight.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations! You must just be so excited!
She is just unbelievable beautiful! Almost too cute to be real! I love her ears - so adorable!
I bet you can't wait to get her home to her pink puppy kingdom!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I LOVE THIS PICTURE!!!!! 










:chili:Congratulations!! :chili: What an absolutely adorable baby girl!!!!! She's perfect!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Nida ... I am so, so happy for you! Congratulations to you and Bailey! :tender:

Your new fluff baby girl is gorgeous! :wub::wub: Carina's puppies are so cute and always look the picture of health ... so, you are blessed to now have one of Carina's puppies as your very own. 

I just love everything your new little girl gets to enjoy when you bring her home tonight. Your set-up with the x-pen and everything inside of it is just perfect!

I can't wait to hear how Bailey greets his new baby sister tonight. And, I look forward to seeing more pictures of all of you together! 

Nida, the last picture of you and your new fluff baby girl is just beautiful. If it were me I would frame that one! You look so beautiful with that glowing smile. And, your baby fluff is simply adorable!:wub::wub:

Happy hugs for you, Bailey, and your new beautiful fluff baby girl! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!! She is sooooooooo beyond adorable, I love her precious face!!!! What a treasure :wub::wub::wub:. These last few hours must be torture!!!! Is Carina holding any of them back for show? I am so excited for you:chili::chili:.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

She is so precious! Congratulations mommy and I can't wait to see more pictures from when she meets her big brother.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

All the pics are just adorable..Nida...and I get to be the first auntie to hold her!!! Oh boy, can't wait!!! :chili::chili::wub:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations! She is beautiful!


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Little pink girl is adorable!!! Such a fluffy ball of sweetness!! I'm sure that Bailey will be a great big brother!! It!s so exciting getting a new baby, she'll be home with you in no time!! Lucky April getting to be the first auntie to hold her!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Congrats on you new baby girl. She is soooo stunning!!!! I dont know how you can wait until tonight to pick this bundle of joy up!!! Thanks for sharing her pictures!!!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Congratulations!! She is adorable!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh yippee!
Just sooooo well worth the wait! Precious!
While we are not directly related we have a Maltangel's side (Kitzi's dam) & of course a Marquess sire (to both Lisi & Kitzi)--so maybe we can be kissin' cousins!
I can't wait to watch her develop. Having a girl is fun. . . and challenging! But you are certainly up for both! 
Kisses & look fwd. to the pics.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow Nida, is she ever gorgeous. I am so happy for you. You have to be over the moon right about now. Her pedigree could not be better. How great to have a pup from Carina. Stacy and Carina sure have the right recipies:thumbsup:

Congratulations and best wishes.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh My gosh!!! Little Pink girl is way beyond precious and adorable. I am sure that you are counting the hours until you go and pick her up this evening. The very best of luck with your new little fluff.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I am so happy for you! She is georgous!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I LOVE HER.
This "reveal" made me so happy I almost cried. :chili::chili:
Bailey is going to love her too!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Congratulations on your bundle of fur!!! She is sooo cute I can't wait for more pictures.:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Nida-she is :Sooo cute: love the pictures. You will love having a girl too :tender: 
Have fun tonight!! 
xxxx
PS---Girl, I'm still in shock you actually did it..lol.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> She is adorable. Congratulations. Thanks for the pics.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! I'll be sure to post more pics when I bring her home!



hoaloha said:


> OMG!!!!!! She is SO perfect!!!! she is Obi's half sister  I love her <3. Carina is such a wonderful breeder and I am so happy that you and Bailey will have a brand new family member. I'm on cloud9 just seeing the pics of you with pinkie . Have you picked a name yet?!


Thank you Marisa!!! I absolutely adore Obi and I'm sooo excited that my little one is his half-sister. Maybe I'll try to teach her some of Obi's tricks! And nooo...I haven't decided on a name yet. I have a list but I'd like to get to know her a little more after I bring her home and then decide on a name!



Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> Oh my i am speechless she is just simply beautiful :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> Cannot wait to see more pictures of this little beauty i bet you are so excited i know i am and she isnt even mind :HistericalSmileyk maybe im a little jealous too :w00t:!!!!!


Thank you! I am certainly sooo excited! 



Sylie said:


> Oh she is adorable beyond words. Well, all three puppies are. Simply gorgeous! You must be over the moon happy.
> 
> Andrew and Cadie simply had to produce a litter of remarkable beauties. I don't know how I missed Carina's post, but it comes as a complete surprise to me.
> 
> *Congratulations!*


Thanks Sylvia! Sorry I meant that Carina had posted a couple of the puppy pics on Facebook. Oh and there are 4 puppies in this litter. Three girls and one boy.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! 
She is beautiful!!! I'm betting Bailey will be a wonderful big brother!



bellaratamaltese said:


> ... my first time sending fresh chilled semen and her first time doing artificial insemination so we were both very excited that it resulted in a litter of 4 puppies!


:wub:Wow....this was indeed a long-distance relationship!:wub:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Nida You are so blessed. she is Adorable and will have a great life with you as her mommy. I Will Be watching for some great pictures to come.*
*So Happy for you. This will be a great week-end for you both. Nickee**

*Aw so sweet I Like her.Yogi**


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> Wow, Nida!!! She is absolutely gorgeous! I'm so happy you are finally bringing home your little one. You will make such a great Maltese mommy and Bailey will love her! She is so adorable, she looks like a little pixie! I'm in love!


Thank you, Lisa!!! I feel like I have been waiting FOREVER so I'm glad I finally get to have a Maltese of my own! And you're right...she does look like a little pixie! 



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Nida.........she is gorgeous, precious!! :tender: What a beautiful face she has. I am excited for you and can't wait to see more pics of her and Bailey together. :chili::chili:


Thank you so much! I hope Bailey and her get along well immediately so I can take lots of pics to share with you all!



babycake7 said:


> She is scrumptious, Nida! So adorable and perfect! Congratulations!!!!


Thank you  I think she is just perfect too!



lmillette said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!! She is just beyond adorable!!! :wub: I can't wait to see pictures of her at home with her mommy and brother!! I'm super excited for you!!! Congratulations!!


Thank you so much, Lindsay!! 



Johita said:


> YAY!!!!! Fantastic!! I am so excited for you, Nida!! Little pink girl is going to be spoiled rotten, I just know it. I know that you have wanted a girl maltese for a while now. I remember how at Pat's party you wanted to hold all of them. Can't wait to find out what her name will be. I shouldn't have kept guessing withing Carina's pup's litter after you mentiond that ity bitty was too small. In any case, I am so happy for you. Congrats!!


Edith, thank you!! Haha yes, you guys were closest on your first guess!  But it was fun teasing you all with the hints :HistericalSmiley: 

And YES, I do remember stalking all the little Malts at Pat's puppy party and wanting to hold them all one by one! LOL! Do you remember meeting Carina's first litter of babies that day? I've been in love with her dogs since then and just can't believe I am actually lucky enough to be able to get one of them!! :chili:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

She's beautiful!!!! I am so happy for you and I love Carina's babies. Congrats what an awesome breeder you picked and baby girl. Bailey will love her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

pippersmom said:


> Oh my goodness, she is so flippin cute!!! Does she have a name? Maltese have to be the cutest breed in the world :wub:


Thank you! I think she's totally adorable too! No name yet...but I'll post a thread asking for you guys to help with that after I get her! 



bellaratamaltese said:


> I am sooo happy you are getting one of these puppies! I think she will be well worth the wait! She is darling and i can't wait to hear how she gets along with big bro!!
> 
> Sylie, I don't think Carina made a post about this litter on SM but I could be wrong. It was a 'first' for both of us - my first time sending fresh chilled semen and her first time doing artificial insemination so we were both very excited that it resulted in a litter of 4 puppies!


Thank you soooo much, Stacy!!! I am over the moon THRILLED! Little pink girl is just perfect :wub: Cadie and Andrew made some really gorgeous and sweet babies!!! 



ladodd said:


> What a beautiful little girl. Congrats on getting such a sweetie. Looking forward to her name.


Thank you! She is just darling, isn't she? 



LuvMyBoys said:


> YAY! I can't wait to watch her grow up! Have you picked out a name yet?


Thanks Laura! No name yet...hopefully she won't be nameless for too much longer though!



Snowbody said:


> Love, love, love the photos, Nida. Especially that last one with you and her. I couldn't wait for you to share them. I've been through your puppy search with you for some time (I guess I can vicariously enjoy finding a little girl puppy:chili::chili and I know you couldn't have done any better than getting a Cloud Clan pup. To really know how your puppy was raised and loved and the planning that went into the litter all is such a huge credit to Carina and Stacy. You're so very lucky getting her and they are so lucky having you as a parent for little Pink girl. Your little girl is beyond precious. Now I can't wait to see her and see how Bailey is with her. This will be so much fun...for all of us. :chili::chili: I know you can't wait for tonight.


Thank you Sue! Yes, you've been through the whole search with me so you know just how excited I am that I FINALLY get to bring my little girl home! :chili: She couldn't be any more perfect...I am just so thrilled! Carina and Stacy do such a great job so I am so excited that I am getting a puppy from this litter that both of them have had together. I am sooo lucky!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh! A baby sister! :happy:

Gussy says, Bailey, don't worry... baby sisters are great...most of the time 

She is so pretty  Congrats!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my!!! :wub: :wub: She couldn't be more perfect!! Can't wait to watch her grow up here on SM!! Congrats. (and don't worry Bailey Boy! You are still Mommies #1 guy forever!!)


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Congratulations on your new baby. She is just precious!!!!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

SHE IS SOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL !!!

My heart just melted into a pool of LOVE :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Kathleen said:


> Congratulations! You must just be so excited!
> She is just unbelievable beautiful! Almost too cute to be real! I love her ears - so adorable!
> I bet you can't wait to get her home to her pink puppy kingdom!


Thank you! Yes, I love her ears too...and everything else about her!



The A Team said:


> I LOVE THIS PICTURE!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 118522
> 
> ...


THANK YOU, Pat!!! Carina took this picture and it turned out really well...we had to take about a million to get it. Gosh, I never realized how hard it is to take pictures of puppies! 



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, Nida ... I am so, so happy for you! Congratulations to you and Bailey! :tender:
> 
> Your new fluff baby girl is gorgeous! :wub::wub: Carina's puppies are so cute and always look the picture of health ... so, you are blessed to now have one of Carina's puppies as your very own.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your sweet words, Marie. I am sooo happy too! 



Maisie and Me said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!! She is sooooooooo beyond adorable, I love her precious face!!!! What a treasure :wub::wub::wub:. These last few hours must be torture!!!! Is Carina holding any of them back for show? I am so excited for you:chili::chili:.


Thank you! Yes, I am counting down the hours!! 



Dominic said:


> She is so precious! Congratulations mommy and I can't wait to see more pictures from when she meets her big brother.


Thank you  I'll be sure to take lots of pics of her first meeting with Bailey!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

aprilb said:


> All the pics are just adorable..Nida...and I get to be the first auntie to hold her!!! Oh boy, can't wait!!! :chili::chili::wub:


Thanks April! We can't wait to get together with you and your girls soon!



maltese#1fan said:


> Congratulations! She is beautiful!


Thank you!



Hrossen11 said:


> Congratulations


Thanks!



Furbabies mom said:


> Congratulations!!! Little pink girl is adorable!!! Such a fluffy ball of sweetness!! I'm sure that Bailey will be a great big brother!! It!s so exciting getting a new baby, she'll be home with you in no time!! Lucky April getting to be the first auntie to hold her!!


Thank you so much, Debbie! I really hope Bailey and her will get along as well as your four do!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

maltese manica said:


> Congrats on you new baby girl. She is soooo stunning!!!! I dont know how you can wait until tonight to pick this bundle of joy up!!! Thanks for sharing her pictures!!!


It's been a tough wait so I'm soooo excited I get to bring her home in a few hours!



Oakley Jackson said:


> Congratulations!! She is adorable!!


Thanks!



edelweiss said:


> Oh yippee!
> Just sooooo well worth the wait! Precious!
> While we are not directly related we have a Maltangel's side (Kitzi's dam) & of course a Marquess sire (to both Lisi & Kitzi)--so maybe we can be kissin' cousins!
> I can't wait to watch her develop. Having a girl is fun. . . and challenging! But you are certainly up for both!
> Kisses & look fwd. to the pics.


Thank you Sandi! Oh that's right...my little does come from similar lines as Kitzi and Lisi...how cool is that!



lynda said:


> Wow Nida, is she ever gorgeous. I am so happy for you. You have to be over the moon right about now. Her pedigree could not be better. How great to have a pup from Carina. Stacy and Carina sure have the right recipies:thumbsup:
> 
> Congratulations and best wishes.


Lynda, I agree 100% - Stacy and Carina do a fantastic job!



Snuggle's Mom said:


> Oh My gosh!!! Little Pink girl is way beyond precious and adorable. I am sure that you are counting the hours until you go and pick her up this evening. The very best of luck with your new little fluff.


Thank you! Yup, I'm about to go get ready to get her. I'll keep you all posted 



sherry said:


> I am so happy for you! She is georgous!


Thank you soooo much!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Nida, I am so happy for you. Pink girl is so lucky going to such a great home. Of course, I'm as jealous as can be. You're getting a pup from two of my favorite breeders.
I've had the pleasure of seeing daddy Andrew in person, and all of Carina's dogs are just beautiful so your girl should just be stunning with a great a temperament. I can't wait to see more pictures of her, and of course I'm sending lots of kisses to big brother Bailey.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats, Nida, little pink girl is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

What a gorgeous baby you are adding to your family. Congratulations!!!!!! I'm so excited for you. You are now in for a life of fun, love and devotion!!! Enjoy the ride


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh heavens have mercy she is precious!!!! Can't wait to learn more about her and see TONS of pics of her and big brother Bailey  .


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L !!

And congratulations!


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats!! She is so cute!!! Enjoy her you and bailey!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

She is too precious for words! :wub::wub: You are so lucky to have an Andrew/Cadie baby!!! I, too, am a big fan of Carina. You must feel so honored to have been chosen for one of her babies. Congratulations!!!!!! I am so happy for you. arty:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh. My. Goodness. Nida, that is almost more cuteness than I can stand!!!!! Congratulations! I know you're over the moon!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Nida, congratulations!!!! I am so happy for you, can't wait to hear how Bailey does with his new sister. She is just adorable!!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I keep coming back to look at the pics. I just love her face . Does this mean we are going to miss you at Nationals or does it mean we will get to meet you, Bailey, and pinkie?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Raging jealousy aside...

WOOOOT~ Congratz!  I can't wait for more pics!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> I keep coming back to look at the pics. I just love her face . Does this mean we are going to miss you at Nationals or does it mean we will get to meet you, Bailey, and pinkie?


:HistericalSmileyh Marisa, I keep doing same thing to look at the beautiful face. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Nida - she is gorgeous! I am soooooo excited for you!


----------



## Lindsey (Feb 11, 2013)

She is absolutely BREATHTAKING! You are so lucky, and our going to make many memories with your baby girl! I know I can't wait to get my baby soon!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats on your beautiful little girl! She is precious!:wub:


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

She is so beautiful! Bailey is going to have a ball with his new sister.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi everyone! So sorry I haven't posted an update yet! We were over at Carina's till late and only just got home a couple of hours ago. Little girl is WONDERFUL! She was perfect on the ride home and played her little heart out for the longest time after we got home. Now she is exhausted and curled up in her crate, fast asleep. Her introduction with Bailey went okay...not great, but I expected that since he's been the spoiled only child for three years now! He is acting like I betrayed him! LOL. I'm sure they'll be fine in time...I'll take it slow and give him his space! 

We are all exhausted and I'm pretty sure little girl will wake up in the middle of the night...so I better sleep while she is sleeping! I'll post more in the morning!! 

Thank you all for your sweet words and for sharing in my excitement!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I got up thinking "I wonder if she missed her siblings & cried all night? Gee I am glad she came on a Fri. night so Nida could be there!" Did you get any sleep for all the excitement, Nida?
I am soooo, sooo happy with you! Such a perfect match!:wub::wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> I got up thinking "I wonder if she missed her siblings & cried all night? Gee I am glad she came on a Fri. night so Nida could be there!" Did you get any sleep for all the excitement, Nida?
> I am soooo, sooo happy with you! Such a perfect match!:wub::wub:


So guess what! Little baby girl slept through the whole night in her crate without a sound! I had a blankie and some toys in there that I had left at Carina's so they had the scent of her home and dogs on them. And I also had a little puppy comfort toy that you can warm up. So she was nice and cozy in her crate and slept through the whole night! I could not believe it! What a good baby!!! :chili::wub:


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> So guess what! Little baby girl slept through the whole night in her crate without a sound! I had a blankie and some toys in there that I had left at Carina's so they had the scent of her home and dogs on them. And I also had a little puppy comfort toy that you can warm up. So she was nice and cozy in her crate and slept through the whole night! I could not believe it! What a good baby!!! :chili::wub:


Not only cute but such a good girl too :wub: you lucky girl!!!

What does Bailey make of her today??


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

What a good baby girl! Can't wait to see pictures Nida. POST LOTS AND LOTS OF PICTURES!!! And give that sweet Bailey a kiss for me and tell him I know he's gonna be a wonderful big brother!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> Not only cute but such a good girl too :wub: you lucky girl!!!
> 
> What does Bailey make of her today??





MoonDog said:


> What a good baby girl! Can't wait to see pictures Nida. POST LOTS AND LOTS OF PICTURES!!! And give that sweet Bailey a kiss for me and tell him I know he's gonna be a wonderful big brother!


Thanks ladies! Bailey is very unsure of her at the moment! He seems to like her when I'm holding her and she's calm...he comes up to sniff her then and wags his tail. But when she's down on the floor running around and playing wildly, he is not happy! I haven't let him down with her yet...I hold him while she's down...until I am comfortable enough to let them start playing together. It's like he's moping around over everyone giving the new puppy attention and feels like his Mommy betrayed him! Breaks my heart but I know he'll eventually be okay!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh Nida, she is gorgeous - and nice pedigree! Isn't it wonderful to have a baby in the house! Your baby and Manny are so close in age - it will be fun to follow their development!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So happy she had a first night. Bailey will adjust, sounds like you are doing all the right things to transition them.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks ladies! Bailey is very unsure of her at the moment! He seems to like her when I'm holding her and she's calm...he comes up to sniff her then and wags his tail. But when she's down on the floor running around and playing wildly, he is not happy! I haven't let him down with her yet...I hold him while she's down...until I am comfortable enough to let them start playing together. It's like he's moping around over everyone giving the new puppy attention and feels like his Mommy betrayed him! Breaks my heart but I know he'll eventually be okay!


Nida, so happy she slept well on her first night. :innocent: Boy all sounds so familiar....Sammie was 3 when I added Penny. It took months for him to totally transition to Penny. He was so used to the one on one with me. He would play with her fine, but when not he wanted ME, and he moped about it all for quite a while. Bailey and Sammie are loving boys, just takes time and they are friends and you know what to do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Your baby girl is gorgeous! :wub:

Awww Bailey, Alvar knows exactly how you feel, he went through this very recently, it will be OK in time!

The best advice I got before Rem came home was to remember that to adult dogs puppies are rude and to not let the new puppy annoy Alvar. I know a lot of people let them "work it out", but for me it's worked best to be very aware, especially in the beginning, of how much spazzy puppy antics Alvar was OK with dealing with so that their interactions stayed as positive as possible while they get to know each other.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Nida I am so happy that little Pink is staying in the sm family and that is an absolutely perfect picture of you both. You must be having such a fun, exciting weekend with her I would love to be there and meet her in person. Can't wait to see more photos of her with Bailey too.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so glad the first night went well! She is adorable!

Now, please go over to my Bailey boy, give him a big hug, and tell him that Auntie Maggie and his girlfriends Sweetness and Tessa still think he's #1 in their book! And, that anytime he wants to pack his little doggy backpack and come to Chicago, he can come be spoiled here! Hugs to you all!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Nida, I am so happy little pink girl slept all night for you. When I got Gigi from MaryH she was Mary's little pink girl in her litter. Something magical about little pink girls, really, something magical about Malts in general:wub:

Now when you have had your rest you need to post pictures, lots of pictures.

Give little pink girl a gentle hug from her Aunty Lynda and a big hug to Big Bro Bailey.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So......do we need a thread with everyone's ideas for a name????

Are you thinking of something, anything special...any theme, rhyme, letter of the alphabet????


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

ckanen2n said:


> Oh Nida, she is gorgeous - and nice pedigree! Isn't it wonderful to have a baby in the house! Your baby and Manny are so close in age - it will be fun to follow their development!


Thanks Carole! Yes, she does have a pretty impressive pedigree. And she's soooo pretty and very sweet too! 

We need more pics of Manny!!



TLR said:


> So happy she had a first night. Bailey will adjust, sounds like you are doing all the right things to transition them.


Thank you! I really hope Bailey settles down soon and starts loving her! hehe.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> Nida, so happy she slept well on her first night. :innocent: Boy all sounds so familiar....Sammie was 3 when I added Penny. It took months for him to totally transition to Penny. He was so used to the one on one with me. He would play with her fine, but when not he wanted ME, and he moped about it all for quite a while. Bailey and Sammie are loving boys, just takes time and they are friends and you know what to do. :thumbsup:


Kandis, YES! I have been thinking about your experience with Sammie and Penny...Bailey reminds me so much of Sammie in the way he's reacting to the new baby. Thank goodness for SM...I am comforted by the fact that you and some other members have had similar experiences and all ended up being fine. 



Alvar's Mom said:


> Your baby girl is gorgeous! :wub:
> 
> Awww Bailey, Alvar knows exactly how you feel, he went through this very recently, it will be OK in time!
> 
> The best advice I got before Rem came home was to remember that to adult dogs puppies are rude and to not let the new puppy annoy Alvar. I know a lot of people let them "work it out", but for me it's worked best to be very aware, especially in the beginning, of how much spazzy puppy antics Alvar was OK with dealing with so that their interactions stayed as positive as possible while they get to know each other.


Thank you so much! Yes, exactly...Bailey is not used to crazy puppy antics at all so this will take some time. I'm keeping them separated for right now and will wait a few days until I let them run around and play together. I just want Bailey to get used to her presence first. 



Maglily said:


> Nida I am so happy that little Pink is staying in the sm family and that is an absolutely perfect picture of you both. You must be having such a fun, exciting weekend with her I would love to be there and meet her in person. Can't wait to see more photos of her with Bailey too.


Thanks Brenda! I am excited to be able to get her! This is indeed an exciting weekend but a hectic one as we are in VA but need to drive back to NC tomorrow morning!



maggieh said:


> I'm so glad the first night went well! She is adorable!
> 
> Now, please go over to my Bailey boy, give him a big hug, and tell him that Auntie Maggie and his girlfriends Sweetness and Tessa still think he's #1 in their book! And, that anytime he wants to pack his little doggy backpack and come to Chicago, he can come be spoiled here! Hugs to you all!!!


Awww Maggie, that was soo sweet...thank you! Bailey definitely needs some extra loving right now and would be so happy to know his Aunties still love him and think about him! Thank you!!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Awww~~~ she is so precious!!! Please posts some pictures when you some time.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

lynda said:


> Nida, I am so happy little pink girl slept all night for you. When I got Gigi from MaryH she was Mary's little pink girl in her litter. Something magical about little pink girls, really, something magical about Malts in general:wub:
> 
> Now when you have had your rest you need to post pictures, lots of pictures.
> 
> Give little pink girl a gentle hug from her Aunty Lynda and a big hug to Big Bro Bailey.


Thank you, Lynda!! Yes, it sure sounds like there's something special about those Pink girls! :wub: I will work on getting some more pictures to post! 



The A Team said:


> So......do we need a thread with everyone's ideas for a name????
> 
> Are you thinking of something, anything special...any theme, rhyme, letter of the alphabet????


Pat, YES YES!!! I really do need to start a thread for you guys to help me name her! I have a few names in mind but can't seem to decide so for right now she's being called Pinkie and Baby Girl. haha!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Nida, Penny was 6 mo old so she could play more in beginning until he realized she was not there for a visit, then he stopped cold.......but I did separate them a lot in the beginning, I wanted to keep Sammie's routine just as it was. Hardest part was few days in, when he realized she was not leaving me. :angry: and I cried few times that first week looking at his face, but I so wanted a little girl like you do. :wub: And now they are inseparable. He still will want to take over ME, but that's not very often now. And she adores him to no end. Cant wait to see more pics of her and bailey.....

Look at them now! (Sammie has a weird look on his face in this pic, but he is happy)


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Nida, I am sure you remember how much Kitzel did not want Liesl when she came to us? The breeder said "he doesn't like her" when she brought Lisi to us & we had them together. It took a long time (granted Kitzi had just had double surgery the week before). Now they are bonded at the hip!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Here are some pictures! 

The first one is from last night at Carina's house when we went to go pick up baby girl. She is the one on the right. The little one is her sister, Itty Bitty! 

The other two pictures were taken just now while she was playing in her pen! Do you think there are enough pink things around her?? LOL 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What an adorable face. I see mischief too! Oh is this going to be fun for all of us!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I came back to look again. She is just so sweet and precious looking. Fun times ahead mama with two little adorable fluffs:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I think Bailey will fall in love with her! It just may take some time! I'm in love with her!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Look what happens, I turn my back for five minutes and up pops another truly stunning little pup :wub2: :wub2: I am so happy for you, Bailey and you are going to have such fun. What a face she has, just gorgeous :tender: Carina is producing some beauties.

OMG I want Itty Bitty  Penny would love a friend more her size to romp with. LOL


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Awww just look at that adorable face!!! I just want to hold her and give her some kisses. :wub::wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh my, oh my, oh my, is she ever stunning:wub:. Pink definitely suites her.:thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Nida---I know you are over the moon after 3 yrs. :wub2: She is just the cutest little thing ever...:tender:..I find Penny to be more independent than Sammie. It's nice to have the two different personalities.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:chili::chili::chili::chili:
Congratulations!!!! She is darling!!!

You have the best of both worlds = Cloud Clan and Bellarata!!

Love all the pics!!

She is absolutely adorable:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

It's a good thing I have a 7 month old puppy fluff in my lap as I read this thread or I'd have a serious case of puppy fever! She's sooooo adorable!

I still don't leave Ivy down on the floor with our Tibetan Terrier Nutmeg and we brought Ivy home the first of November. She just does normal puppy play bounciness but she gets right up in Nutmeg's face and wants to kiss her face, which is just what puppies do to adult dogs. Nutmeg clearly thinks Ivy kissing her muzzle is absolutely disgusting and gives me this "PUHLEASE get her off of me!" look. We respect Nutmeg's right to not be pestered by a puppy that is not hers so use baby gates generously which makes life much easier and happier for everyone. I know when Ivy is older and not such a silly puppy, they'll do fine together. It is clear Nutmeg knows Ivy belongs here and is part of the family, but it is also clear that she truly appreciates us keeping Ivy from pestering her.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I love this picture Nida! :wub::wub: If I was looking, this one would push me over the edge....:HistericalSmiley:she is so bright eyed and happy.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Nida, she's adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Nida, she looks so tiny. Did Carina say about what she would be as an adult?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, I wasn't sure if she was Itty Bitty's litter mate or not.....cool!!!

My goodness, the difference is very noticable!! :innocent: I'd love to have that Itty Bitty girl......then we'd be related!! :aktion033:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Nida, thank you so much for sharing your little pinkie puppy girl with us. I am so happy for you...and of course sharing this special time with you brings back the warm happy memory of each time in my life I brought home a new baby.

She is so pretty!!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Nida, Like I said before your baby girl is a treasure:tender:I want to scoop her right off the screen and cuddle her:wub:. I love her face and all her girly things. Itty bitty is beyond precious also:wub:!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nida - it's all new and different for Bailey. Try to give him lots of special time when she's conked out. And also treats and praise for when he's good with her. I'm sure that he'll come around. I just love little Pink and how well she's doing. :chili::chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Nida, I am sitting here thinking that you must be feeling like you are on :cloud9: ... like in Cloud Clan. :yes:

I am loving looking at your adorable fluff baby girl ... both here and on FB.:wub:

It's wonderful that your fluff baby slept through the night and used the pee pad the first time. We experienced the same with Snowball ... never cried (although he was in his little crate on our bed sleeping in-between Felix and I) ... and, we never had to train him to use the pee pad!

I'm sure Bailey will warm up to his new baby sister soon. As with young children, I think they do best when there is a routine with daily living. So, I'm thinking maybe this is out of sync with the routine he might be used to? You are such a wonderful Mommy to Bailey (and, now to your new fluff baby) ... so, I am sure he will adjust soon. And, I think it's great other SM members, like Kandis and Sandi, can help you have an idea what to expect when a new fur family member arrives and when there is already another fluff baby in the family.

Please give Bailey some extra hugs from his Auntie Marie. And, enjoy the weekend with the new addition to your lovely family. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*This Is A Beauty-Just checking back again. I see all is fine. Great!*
*Not enough words to express her beauty-Everyone else pretty much sums it up.-----------*

*Yogi says Fantastic Mommy!!!!!!! Tell em*I Said so.*


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations Nida on Pink Girl, she's absolutely adorable!!!! :wub2: I know how long you've been wanting a little girl and i know she was definitely worth the wait...i remember us talking at HH about how nice it would be to have a pup from Carina when she bred another litter...well you've got the best of both worlds! I can't wait to find out what you choose for her name. Again congratulations!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Nida, she looks like cotton candy---and is ever so sweet---so how about Candi (or any speling). It would sound good w/Bailey too!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Nida islittle Pink related to Linda's Bounce? some of her expressions remind me of Bounce.:wub:


----------



## lauraragdolls (Dec 10, 2005)

She is adorable! Congratulations!:aktion033:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you all sooooo much for your sweet words about little Miss Pink! Many of you know that I have been wanting a Maltese of my own (well of course, that's why I am on SM! hehe) for a while now...so this has been a LONG time coming! So I am over the moon and she couldn't be more perfect for us...she is definitely worth the wait! 

Oh and to answer some questions you asked...little Pink is a half sibling to Marisa's Obi, Linda's Bounce and Stacy's Elena (through her daddy, Andrew). And she is also a half sibling to Carina's CherryB (through her mommy, Cadie). Carina thinks she will be somewhere between 4 - 5 pounds as an adult. She is about 2 pounds right now and seems SUPER tiny to me because I'm so used to being around my Bailey who is 12 pounds. 

I don't have a name yet, although I do have a list...I'll post another thread to ask for your help with naming her!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Nida, you have given a lot of joy to a lot of peeps through this post.

NOTICE: 2004 reads!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS Nida! What a beautiful baby girl to join your family. Can't think of a better breeder than Carina. So excited for you! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Nida, you have given a lot of joy to a lot of peeps through this post.
> 
> NOTICE: 2004 reads!


Wow! I didn't notice that until you mentioned it. But wow...2004!!



mfa said:


> CONGRATULATIONS Nida! What a beautiful baby girl to join your family. Can't think of a better breeder than Carina. So excited for you! :wub::wub::wub:


Thank you so much!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Nida, she looks like cotton candy---and is ever so sweet---so how about Candi (or any speling). It would sound good w/Bailey too!


Oh, I love that name! :wub::wub:::wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Dear Nida,

I was waiting for a name for the little fluff, to congratulate you, but for the time being, this is what I'm gonna say: congratulations :drinkup:

P..............Pure Joy:happy:

I..............Isn't she lovvvvelllly? Isn't she woooonderful?:Cute Malt:

N.............Needs hugs 24/7:tender:

K.............Kisses and more kisses:smootch:


*


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Piccolina said:


> Dear Nida,
> 
> I was waiting for a name for the little fluff, to congratulate you, but for the time being, this is what I'm gonna say: congratulations :drinkup:
> 
> ...


Thank you Sammy! That was very sweet  I haven't decided on a name yet...in fact, I just posted a thread about her name so you all can help me pick one for her!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I just posted an updated thread with pictures, for anyone who would like to see  
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...ed/135130-lots-more-puppy-pics-help-name.html


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Nida, 

You know how thrilled I am that you have found what you are looking for. No matter where you found it, I would be thrilled, but I am grateful that you found it here. Most of all, I am grateful to have found a friend over these last couple of years of your puppy search. :grouphug: 



Sylie said:


> Oh she is adorable beyond words. Well, all three puppies are. Simply gorgeous! You must be over the moon happy.
> 
> Andrew and Cadie simply had to produce a litter of remarkable beauties. I don't know how I missed Carina's post, but it comes as a complete surprise to me.
> 
> *Congratulations!*



I guess I never did post about this litter here on SM. Sorry about that. I hate to think I have neglected my SM friends who have been so supportive. Andrew and Cadie do complement each other well I think. They have some very nice ancestors behind them to make it a good match, but especially nice about this breeding is that both have wonderful temperaments. 




bellaratamaltese said:


> I am sooo happy you are getting one of these puppies! I think she will be well worth the wait! She is darling and i can't wait to hear how she gets along with big bro!!
> 
> Sylie, I don't think Carina made a post about this litter on SM but I could be wrong. It was a 'first' for both of us - my first time sending fresh chilled semen and her first time doing artificial insemination so we were both very excited that it resulted in a litter of 4 puppies!


Yes, neither of us thought it would work. LOL so imagine our surprise.  

I am grateful to Stacy for offering her boy. We have both loved him since we first saw his pictures when he was a puppy. And Cadie came to me from California (Sheila Riley) because Stacy sent me to her. So this litter truly is the result of a Bellarata/CloudClan collaboration between friends. 




Bailey&Me said:


> So guess what! Little baby girl slept through the whole night in her crate without a sound! I had a blankie and some toys in there that I had left at Carina's so they had the scent of her home and dogs on them. And I also had a little puppy comfort toy that you can warm up. So she was nice and cozy in her crate and slept through the whole night! I could not believe it! What a good baby!!! :chili::wub:


We are so glad she is doing so well. Send her our kisses :wub2: 




SammieMom said:


> PS---Girl, I'm still in shock you actually did it..lol.


LOL, me too!  

Honestly, following Nida's journey for the past couple of years, I expected that she would find her baby one day. But I feel very blessed that she found her with me. 



Maisie and Me said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!! She is sooooooooo beyond adorable, I love her precious face!!!! What a treasure :wub::wub::wub:. These last few hours must be torture!!!! Is Carina holding any of them back for show? I am so excited for you:chili::chili:.


Yes, at this point, we are holding back Purple girl and hoping she can make it for show. 

Itty Bitty will also stay with us until she is older due to her fragile size and somewhat delayed development (she had a bad infection that turned to pneumonia when she was younger, but is on track now). 

Nida's little girl is the first of the four to leave. We miss her, but I know she is in great hands with a super protective and loving mommy.


----------

